# Presets and preset folders in 7.3.1 classic



## pitsen (Apr 27, 2018)

Hi there!

I use LR 7.3.1 classic desktop version. 

Question 1: When I move a preset from one folder to another, it works perfect. In LR I can see that it has moved to the target folder. But when I go to library/application support/adobe/ camera raw/settings (the new place for the xmp-preset-files), the preset is still in the source folder. Is that a bug?

Question 2: If I want to create a new folder, in former versions of LR I used to create a new folder in the library (application support/adobe/lightroom/develop presets). And after reopening LR I could see the new (empty) folder. In the new version of LR this way doesn't work anymore. Is that a bug?

Thanks for your answers!


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 27, 2018)

1. No, not a bug. The new presets are managed differently to the way they were, so that the information about which group/folder you put them in is held in the index that is maintained within the Settings folder, so it's not really relevant how they are physically placed within that folder. In other words, you manage the location of them within Lightroom.

2. No, it's not a bug, just a follow on from the first point. You can create new folders/groups during the process of creating a new preset, and although that's a bit clunky we're hopeful that the preset management will be improved.


----------



## pitsen (Apr 27, 2018)

Yes, it is a bit clunky. But thank you for these informations!

It is inconsistent, I think. It could not be a real problem to move the presets in the library in the same manner as it is in LR. 
And creating folders...what to do when I need to create a new folder when I import new presets? Currently I make a detour: I create a new fake-preset and during this process I create a new group/folder, then I import new presets into this new group/folder and afterward I erase the created fake-preset. That's circuitous!


----------



## pitsen (Apr 29, 2018)

Another question...
In former versions of LR I could insert a hyphen or a headline to group some presets. E.G. "------ 01 XXXX -----". It was something like a folder/group without any preset inside.
In the new version 10.3 this is impossible, because empty folders/groups are not allowed.
Does anyone know another way to insert a hyphen?


----------



## pitsen (Apr 30, 2018)

correction: ...version 7.3...


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Apr 30, 2018)

pitsen said:


> Another question...
> In former versions of LR I could insert a hyphen or a headline to group some presets. E.G. "------ 01 XXXX -----". It was something like a folder/group without any preset inside.
> In the new version 10.3 this is impossible, because empty folders/groups are not allowed.
> Does anyone know another way to insert a hyphen?


Using 7.3.1 I have no problem creating a Group with hyphens, but, the Group must contain at least one preset.
The 'dummy' preset can remain hidden always if you never expand the Group. Or you can drag your presets into the Group 'Header'


----------

